# Where to buy M&W baler parts



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

Need help finding some baler parts. I need the sensor switch that tells when the chamber is full.


----------



## RacerBill (Jan 26, 2018)

Did you ever find an answer? I spoke with Arts Way about the sensor $136 each. Ridiculous over priced as far as I am concerned. I couldn't do it right now. My sensors have continuity with volt meter so I think they are good but not an electrician so I may be wrong.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

call messicks.

https://www.messicks.com/

what model M&W do you have, some years had Krone stamped on them as well. I downloaded a krone manual for my M&W model, i order krone parts from Messicks. I had limited luck with arts way direct.


----------



## RacerBill (Jan 26, 2018)

cjsr8595 said:


> call messicks.
> 
> https://www.messicks.com/
> 
> what model M&W do you have, some years had Krone stamped on them as well. I downloaded a krone manual for my M&W model, i order krone parts from Messicks. I had limited luck with arts way direct.


Hi CJsr, I have the 4500 model Thanks


----------



## RacerBill (Jan 26, 2018)

Spoke with person at Messicks, they order from Arts Way for same price.


----------

